
Beyond the Doctor: The Remarkable Verity Lambert - matt_the_bass
https://medium.com/lapsed-historian/beyond-the-doctor-the-remarkable-verity-lambert-b21ca74e7407
======
theriddlr
"My father Sydney was a watchmaker from Nottingham, and my mother Verity was -
well, she was a nurse, actually."

